# Fungus Issues and a Sad Cory Lover



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Recently I lost one of my favorite (and one of my first) fish to fungus. One day my Panda Cory was fine, the next I noticed a huge amount of fungus on him and started treatment, but it was already too late and he died  are there any nonstandard signs that a fish has fungus before it becomes visible? Thanks,

Grace


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fungus is opportunistic, often attacking already sick or stressed fish. So keep fish healthy and unstressed and uninjured in clean water. Easier said than done, though.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Blah. My fish seemed healthy though... I suppose I'll just have to keep a closer watch on them then... thanks, and definitely easier said than done.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do watch for scratching/flashing. Anything that grows on a fish usually itches.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm sorry, but what do you mean by flashing? And that makes perfect sense, thanks for the tip!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Flashing is the same as a fish scratching. They get up close to decor and seem to bounce off it fast it changing direction. In fish with a metallic sheen in a directional light you can see what looks like flashes of light. Some fish will do it to display to potential mates, but it can often be the first sign of ich or other "itchy" illness. They seem to be trying to scrape off the annoyance on a rock. If your decor is sharp, like lava rock, fish can injure themselves doing this.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, good to know. This morning my Angelfish was doing that... I hope he doesn't have anything


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

graceful.04 said:


> Ok, good to know. This morning my Angelfish was doing that... I hope he doesn't have anything


Treat with anti fungal and antibac for the week and do a 25% water change, and then keep up your 20% weekily change


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I think I'm just going to watch him really closely for now to see if he does this again but if he does, I'll definitely do what you suggest.


----------

